# Como será 2008 em termos meteorológicos ??



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2007 às 11:32)

Malta como vai ser 2008 em termos meteorológicos deiam a vossa opnião...não tenham medo que aqui ninguém vos censura.

Afinal a meteorologia é feita de discussão...

Eu cá acho que vai ser um ano marcado por muitos fenomenos estranhos essencialmente durante o Verão se assim lhe poderemos chamar... muita trovoada granizo e alguns tornados durante o Verão...quanto ao Inverno vai ser mais gelado que este mas claro mais molhado  e talvez algo mais  a Primavera vai ser a continuação do Inverno mal se vai notar que existe e qaunto ao Outono e até fins de Novembro será uma epoca quente/tropical.

Mas primeiro venha Janeiro com os seus novos recordes  em termos de temperaturas baixas e acumulação de neve em locais pouco habituais.

Estamo-nos a tornar um país com clima continental... espetaculo.


----------



## jpaulov (27 Dez 2007 às 11:52)

Ora então cá vai a minha previsão ao estilo "Zandinga"!!
em 2008 prevejo que... vai chover!!!
também prevejo que vai.... fazer sol!!!
e pelo meio devemos ter um tempo.... assim assim!!!




agora a minha previsão, se é que é alguma previsão, mais...pessoal!
Panso que aquelas características que mais vulgarmente identificam cada estação em termos meteorológicos estão com tendência a alterar-se. Ou seja, aqueles fenómenos de inverno rigoroso, com muitas chuva poderão muito bem ocorrer durante a primavera assim como no outono haver uma prolongamento das altas temperaturas de verão. De resto, penso que isto de certa forma já ocorreu durante este ano de 2007!
Outra coisa que me parece que poderá vir ocorrer com bastante frequência são os períodos de seca em algumas regiões.


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

Naevo disse:


> Ora então cá vai a minha previsão ao estilo "Zandinga"!!
> em 2008 prevejo que... vai chover!!!
> também prevejo que vai.... fazer sol!!!
> e pelo meio devemos ter um tempo.... assim assim!!!
> ...




Extremos... é também a minha opinião! Eu sou daqueles que pensa que por mais modelos e prevões que existam, a verdade é que os fenómenos meteorológicos estão cada vez mais imprevisíveis... Assim é difícil dizer o que se vai passar em 2008! Gostava que fosse um ano de maior pluviosidade, uma vez que precisamos mesmo... Mas acho infelizmente que vamos ter os extremos... seca a continuar... cheias onde menos são necessárias e em curtos espaços de tempo, o que não causará uma infiltração nos solos mais necessitados...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2007 às 14:27)

"Penso" que vamos ter um fim de primavera, inicio de verão mto chuvoso (acima da média). O verão irá ser mto quente, o outono quente (clima meio tropical) e o Inverno com sistemas frontais sempre a bombar


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2007 às 20:33)

Nada disso, o Inverno será frio com chuva no Algarve e neve em Trás-os-Montes, Lisboa vai ter o 3ºano consecutivo com neve e o Algarve vai ver neve no litoral no final de Janeiro, a Primavera será seca e a partir de Maio o calor vai apertar, apesar de vir umas belas trovoadas e uma boa chuvada logo o mês de Maio será chuvoso em todo o país, no Verão o calor, as trovoadas vão ser uma constante como aconteceu este  ano em Agosto no Algarve no próximo ano vai manter-se a situação, no Outono se os algarvios fizerem muita força vamos ter um furacão à porta.

Aqui está a minha previsão tipo Bambo com uns pózinhos de Maya


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2007 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nada disso, o Inverno será frio com chuva no Algarve e neve em Trás-os-Montes, Lisboa vai ter o 3ºano consecutivo com neve e o Algarve vai ver neve no litoral no final de Janeiro, a Primavera será seca e a partir de Maio o calor vai apertar, apesar de vir umas belas trovoadas e uma boa chuvada logo o mês de Maio será chuvoso em todo o país, no Verão o calor, as trovoadas vão ser uma constante como aconteceu este  ano em Agosto no Algarve no próximo ano vai manter-se a situação, no Outono se os algarvios fizerem muita força vamos ter um furacão à porta.
> 
> Aqui está a minha previsão tipo Bambo com uns pózinhos de Maya



E se acertasses! Ficariamos todos felizes! E pediamos ao Vaticano para te beatificar!


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2007 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nada disso, o Inverno será frio com chuva no Algarve e neve em Trás-os-Montes, Lisboa vai ter o 3ºano consecutivo com neve e o Algarve vai ver neve no litoral no final de Janeiro, a Primavera será seca e a partir de Maio o calor vai apertar, apesar de vir umas belas trovoadas e uma boa chuvada logo o mês de Maio será chuvoso em todo o país, no Verão o calor, as trovoadas vão ser uma constante como aconteceu este  ano em Agosto no Algarve no próximo ano vai manter-se a situação, no Outono se os algarvios fizerem muita força vamos ter um furacão à porta.
> 
> Aqui está a minha previsão tipo Bambo com uns pózinhos de Maya



A tua previsão está bastante detalhada
Eu espero que 2008 seja um ano chuvoso, não muito quente, e se não for pedir muito queria...neve, muita neve...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

Se fosse a vocês esquecia o calor no Verão  é apenas uma opnião.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

Para os Açores vai ser um ano ameno, com sol, muita humidade e chuva. Quem sabe se não haverá alguma neve em cotas mais baixas que a montanha do Pico


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 20:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se fosse a vocês esquecia o calor no Verão  é apenas uma opnião.



Sim.. Eu concordo... O Verão portugues está cada vez mais irregular.
Ora estão 24ºC como ao outro dia estão 40ºC, e depois desce para 21ºC.
Ora está um bafo insufortavel, como uma nortada fortissima e fresca... Enfim. É isto que espero para os meses de Julho e Agosto. As temperaturas de 28ºC - 32ºC ficam para Maio, Junho e Setembro, Outubro...

Também acho que vamos ter mais chuva no verão do que na Primavera.

O resto do inverno acho que vai ser marcado por aguaceiros vindos de NW e frio.. Quem sabe neve a cotas baixas, (isto já sou eu a sonhar). 
E depois para o Outuno de 2008, espero muita chuva. Ou pelo menos mais do que este outono há-de cair


----------



## olheiro (3 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

*Este Janeiro de 2008 que agora começou*

Boa  noite caros foristas.

Com a devida vénia a todos os que neste Fórum com conhecimentos e sabedoria nos vão ensinando algo sobre a forma como o tempo meteorológico se expressa e olhando para as tendências convergentes que a curto e a mais longo prazo os modelos apresentam, será arriscado vaticinar um Janeiro mais molhado do que frio? Ou seja um mês de Janeiro com temperaturas mais amenas por contrapartida de maior presença da chuva?

Dúvidas de leitor do Borda dÁgua.......


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2008 às 11:55)

Quero um verao mt quente, mt seco e pouco ventoso


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Quero um verao mt quente, mt seco e pouco ventoso



Pediste exactamente o contrário daquilo que se vai passar


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pediste exactamente o contrário daquilo que se vai passar



Como se tu soubesses o que se vai passar daqui a 6 meses.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 19:38)

Costa disse:


> Como se tu soubesses o que se vai passar daqui a 6 meses.



Nem sei eu não sabem os meteorologistas ninguém no planeta sabe simplesmente estou a seguir a tendência que se tem vindo a verificar nos ultimos anos que tem sido um Verão cada vez mais chuvoso e ventoso...este ano até já se admite que vai ser o ano mais fresco desde 2000 

E na minha opnião aquilo que não choveu no Outuno vai acabar por cair no Verão essencialmente em forma de trovada e por vezes algo mais extremo.


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> E na minha opnião aquilo que não choveu no Outuno vai acabar por cair no Verão essencialmente em forma de trovada e por vezes algo mais extremo.



Aquilo lá em cima deve ser estilo armazém... tá lá a chuva armazenada de Outubro ainda. Quando chegar a Agosto ai vem ela.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2008 às 21:17)

Skizzo disse:


> Quero um verao mt quente, mt seco e pouco ventoso



Isso é mesmo a sério ou trabalhas nalguma corporação de bombeiros?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 22:24)

Climatologistas e meteorologistas britânicos prevêem que *2008 seja o ano mais frio desde 2000*, no entanto esta diminuição da temperatura não terá impacto no aquecimento global.

Os investigadores do Serviço Meteorológico Britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia prevêem que o fenómeno La Niña que se verificará este ano no Oceano Pacífico provocará uma *diminuição da temperatura média global* no presente ano.

As previsões apontam para que no ano de 2008 a temperatura média do ar ainda assim seja 0,37º C acima da média global do período de referência 1961-1990.

Fonte: IM



Ora cá está o que eu acho uma previsão acertada... É bastante bom ver que já existem entidades oficiais a prever o *FRIO*

*"não terá impacto no aquecimento global."*  Quero ve-los a dizer isto daqui a uns anos

*Se nevou a cotas baixas estes ultimos dois anos, e ainda assim eles foram mais quentes do que o previsto 2008, quero ver...*


----------



## rijo (6 Jan 2008 às 22:57)

Um ano agradável aos fumadores, até pode ter muita chuva, mas com pouco vento. 

E muita neve no inverno (acima dos 2000 metros) e pouca chuva abaixo dos 50 metros. Além disso, umas aberturas no Verão para que trinta graus possam estar. Cuidado com o escaldão: não apanhar.  

assinado por quem não sabe dar previsões

*... agora a sério:*

Não sei se é este ano.. mas para Portugal é necessário estarmos atentos ao anticiclone. Pelo que li no forum, se a sua trajectória habitual se alterar espera-se grandes alterações no clima em Portugal.

A questão é que coloco é: O que faz mover um anticiclone?


----------



## diogo84 (7 Jan 2008 às 03:34)

eu julgo que sera um ano de extremos... quando faz frio faz frio a valer, sem chuva. quando for pa fazer calor vamos torrar e vamos torrar ate tarde como em2007 aconteceu.. e das poucas vezes que houver chuva vai ser como ate agora tem acontecido nestes dias chove poucas vezes mas quando chove chove forte! isto digo eu..  um pequeno aparte.. sabem onde posso arranjar os valores medios de temperatura e precipitaçao do ano 2007 em portugal continental? ou so em lisboa.. e se possivel de anos anteriores tamebm tipo desde 2000.. queria construir graficos termo pluviometricos para verificar as alteraçoes climaticas que tem acontecido


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2008 às 04:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Quero um verao mt quente, mt seco e pouco ventoso



hum cá para mim tens ai negócios de gelados ou afins 

já só falta dizeres que queres ondas de calor


----------



## Costa (7 Jan 2008 às 14:29)

spiritmind disse:


> hum cá para mim tens ai negócios de gelados ou afins
> 
> já só falta dizeres que queres ondas de calor



Seguindo essa lógica vocês todos aqui no fórum têm negócios na área dos aquecedores e guarda-chuvas, pois só querem mau tempo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 16:52)

diogo84 disse:


> eu julgo que sera um ano de extremos... quando faz frio faz frio a valer, sem chuva. quando for pa fazer calor vamos torrar e vamos torrar ate tarde como em2007 aconteceu.. e das poucas vezes que houver chuva vai ser como ate agora tem acontecido nestes dias chove poucas vezes mas quando chove chove forte! isto digo eu..  um pequeno aparte.. sabem onde posso arranjar os valores medios de temperatura e precipitaçao do ano 2007 em portugal continental? ou so em lisboa.. e se possivel de anos anteriores tamebm tipo desde 2000.. queria construir graficos termo pluviometricos para verificar as alteraçoes climaticas que tem acontecido



Olá!

Aqui tens algumas das informações que precisas:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/info_clima/clim_informac.jsp

Mas se fores ao IM mesmo, e te dirigires à biblioteca do instituto, podes encontrar o que precisas!


----------



## diogo84 (7 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

obrigado andre!  es grande


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 13:41)

Creio que neste Inverno vamos ter um Inverno mais chuvoso mais a norte do que a Sul, mas ocntudo longe dos valores normais para a época, cerca de 50% abaixo da média!!
na primavera como o Outono e Inverno foi pouco chuvoso .. creio que vamos ter uma primavera algo chuvoso nomedamente em Maio com aguaceiros e trovoadas mas mcom calor.
O Verão será este ano seco e quente ... mas não muito quente.
O Outono será um prolongamento do Verão, mas tornando-se bastante frio no seu final e seco !!!

O próximo Outono/Inverno deverá ser parecido com este, mas com mais chuva no Inverno ....
Estamos a chegar aos dois anos mais chuvosos da década ( 8 e 9)!!
2009 será extremamente chuvoso no Norte e centro e com cheias !!!


----------

